# rear deck



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i have a 95 200sx and its got the break light on the rear deck and i cant get my rear deck out how do i do this?


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> i have a 95 200sx and its got the break light on the rear deck and i cant get my rear deck out how do i do this?


 http://ninety-9.com/

click on technical button and find the link for rear deck removal :thumbup:


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> http://ninety-9.com/
> 
> click on technical button and find the link for rear deck removal :thumbup:


was a good try but mine has the break light in the middle


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> was a good try but mine has the break light in the middle


no idea what to do, have you looked at it from the truck to see if its scewed in there?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> was a good try but mine has the break light in the middle


break light moves out of the way easy ... just pull/push it to one side and it comes out, then you unplug it


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

looks liek theirs screws... but they screw from the top


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

its clipped on and is a bitch to put back on.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

joeyxryan said:


> its clipped on and is a bitch to put back on.


no way! took me 4 minutes. allyou need to do is get under neath (lay with the seats down) and use some plyers and find the 4 white/clearish "arrow" clips, use the plyers to compress them so you can push them back out through their hole..................to put it back on just line up the clips and bang alittle on top.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

joeyxryan said:


> its clipped on and is a bitch to put back on.


werd. my b13's brake light has just been getting thrown around.....its only being held in place by the half inch of wire from the lights to where the wires are securely mounted to the rear deck


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

hey i dont have fold down seats and mine was detached b/c the clips came off of the light not the other way around


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

my light was actualy bolted down but i just yanked really hard on the deck and it poped out and there was a strip of cardboard around the light about 1" wide so i jsut cut it off made things alot easier thx alot tho


----------

